# Are preppers regarded as extremists?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

In the Wikipedia article on 'Survivalism', the paragraph titled 'Perceived extremism' lists some characteristics the public should be aware of in the Department of Homeland Security's 'See something, say something' campaign as:

_'...it is alleged that a DHS list of the characteristics of potential domestic terrorists used in law enforcement training includes "Survivalist literature (fictional books such as *Patriots* and *One Second After* are mentioned by name)", "Self-sufficiency (*stockpiling food*, ammo, hand tools, medical supplies)", and "*Fear of economic collapse* (buying gold and barter items)".'_

The references date to 2011, one is returning a 'page not found' and one is a government maze of references to other references.

Does anyone know if the existence of this DHS list has been confirmed?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have never understood why the government hates people who wish to look after themselves rather that relying on uncle sam to come and save them during hard times. None of the things in the wiki list are terrifying. Some might worry when a person has tons of guns and ammo but last time I looked at the second ammendment it was still ok to have them. For now... in most parts of the country...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First, I believe the word "prepper" has a somewhat negative connotation to many people so I try not to use the term. I prefer to use terms like "self sufficient", "self reliant" or simply "self prepared". The stupid tv show can be blamed on the negative I think. 

Other than seeing references on various sites to the DHS having identified certain people as terrorists or dangerous, I cannot source off the top of my head the actual government document. But I believe without any doubt that this current administration has stated clearly that those individuals are potential dangers, so Yes.

Didn't someone recently post a thread using a link to the DHS documents citing this? I can't remember.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's the government holding onto power. I always preferred the term survivalist.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*Why do we have a CONSTITUTION* to protect us from the GOOBERMENT?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yup, we're kooks and crackpots ... and dangerous ... very dangerous - lol!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I call it what it is: prepping. I am a prepper and I study survival as a hobby so I guess you could also call me a survivalist.

Prepper rolls off the tongue better than the other terms. Slippy is right though, those doomsday prepper shows make us look bad. Usually because the producers want ratings so they show the crazy ones.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not a prepper, I'm a realist.
I confront people with reality, and then ask them what they'd do.
If a tornado(which come every year) knocks through town, kills the power grid, and destroys Walmart, what will you do?
If a winter "storm" blows through our little Texas dirt patch and coats us all in 1/8th inch of ice, shutting down just about everything for 3 days, what will you do?
If a fire ravages your home, what will you do?

These aren't extreme by any definition. Events like this happen thousands of times a year. Only the mentally delinquent assume it will never happen to them.

Once they are confronted with actual, real-life, scenarios, they normally change their view. That doesn't mean they start to carry the torch themselves, but they don't look at me cock-eyed anymore.

I avoid all discussion of ammunition storage, collapse of the dollar, EMP/solar flare events... no reason to tip my hand unless I *know* they are worthy of the information and want to learn.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have never understood why the government hates people who wish to look after themselves rather that relying on uncle sam to come and save them during hard times. None of the things in the wiki list are terrifying. Some might worry when a person has tons of guns and ammo but last time I looked at the second ammendment it was still ok to have them. For now... in most parts of the country...


It's all about control.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quoting Wikipedia again:

_"...in March 2009, Dr. Forstchen's novel, One Second After (Tor/Forge/St. Martin's books) was released and immediately reached the New York Times best seller list where it remained for twelve weeks."

"Forstchen has been called upon for presentations regarding the threat of EMP before members of Congress, and at STRATCOM, Sandis Labs, and NASA."_

This isn't nutball stuff, it's fairly mainstream. The government is alienating a significant portion of the electorate. Don't they see that?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not a prepper, I'm a realist.
> I confront people with reality, and then ask them what they'd do.
> If a tornado(which come every year) knocks through town, kills the power grid, and destroys Walmart, what will you do?
> If a winter "storm" blows through our little Texas dirt patch and coats us all in 1/8th inch of ice, shutting down just about everything for 3 days, what will you do?
> ...


I/We can teach you about 2-3 ' of snow and < 10 oF, if you teach us about > 100 oF summers and no rain. Deal???


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wiki is a problem that any nin-cum-poop can post on.

True it is handy and has SOME true information, so does CNN and NBC


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The Gov. is counter productive. 
FEMA recommends an escape route, a family communication plan, know how to shut off your utilities for an emergency, Assemble a disaster supplies kit.

Check out the FEMA "Are You Ready" manual on PDF.

Essentially they are recommending citizens to become preppers but at the same time they want to crucify us.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's about the government being afraid of people thinking for themselves and not wanting to be micromanaged! Sasquatch got it right, its about control.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I have never understood why the government hates people who wish to look after themselves rather that relying on uncle sam to come and save them during hard times. None of the things in the wiki list are terrifying. Some might worry when a person has tons of guns and ammo but last time I looked at the second ammendment it was still ok to have them. For now... in most parts of the country...


If you are independent and don't need the government, they can not control you. Everything is about power and control.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

"Historically, domestic rightwing extremists have feared, predicted, and anticipated a cataclysmic economic collapse in the United States. Prominent antigovernment conspiracy theorists have incorporated aspects of an impending economic collapse to intensify fear and paranoia among like-minded individuals and to attract recruits during times of economic uncertainty. Conspiracy theories involving declarations of martial law, impending civil strife or racial conflict, suspension of the U.S. Constitution, and the creation of citizen detention camps often incorporate aspects of a failed economy. Antigovernment conspiracy theories and "end times" prophecies could motivate _extremist individuals and groups to stockpile food, ammunition, and weapons._"

Italics mine. Source: DHS: Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> In the Wikipedia article on 'Survivalism', the paragraph titled 'Perceived extremism' lists some characteristics the public should be aware of in the Department of Homeland Security's 'See something, say something' campaign as:
> 
> _'...it is alleged that a DHS list of the characteristics of potential domestic terrorists used in law enforcement training includes "Survivalist literature (fictional books such as *Patriots* and *One Second After* are mentioned by name)", "Self-sufficiency (*stockpiling food*, ammo, hand tools, medical supplies)", and "*Fear of economic collapse* (buying gold and barter items)".'_
> 
> ...


I don't know about the books you mentioned... but the term "patriots" is listed in the " Law Enforcements guide to extremist related terminology" version 4.1 dated September 2001 printed by institute for intergovernmental research. P.O Box 12729 Tallahassee, Florida 32317. basically patriots are labeled as extremist. I'm not surprised if preppers are labeled as such. if you oppose martial law, FEMA or govt orders, you might be an extremist... I'm not trying to sound like Jeff Foxworthy, I swear...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I/We can teach you about 2-3 ' of snow and < 10 oF, if you teach us about > 100 oF summers and no rain. Deal???


I'm more than happy to never require the knowledge to live in the frozen tundra. Even the panhandle is too much for me. (for you non-Texans, the panhandle is the square protrusion out the NW of our state, the part that looks like it's giving an uppercut to Oklahoma)


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm a prepper and I make no apologies for it. If a person doesn't get ready for problems, of all sorts in this age and this nation, well they are just foolish. I guess I am on a government list somewhere and I'll compound my transgression for being a prepper by adding that I am a "radicalized" Christian -- no turning the other cheek-- sold my cloak for a sword (food, guns/ammo, isolated home, genny, more food, purifier, etc.)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's a very interesting document, Prepadoodle. Thank you.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Being an extremist made me a lot more comfortable during Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Basically, if you dont sit like a dog and wait for your master to feed you and take care of you you are an extremist. I would rather be a wolf than a lap dog.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Uncle Sam wishes to have a nanny state so as to have total control. Government always acts in the self interest of government. Anything that opposes that idea is a danger to government and requires extermination. Start the propaganda machine Amd false evidence to prove guilt prior to acting.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Italics mine. Source: DHS: Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment


Interesting link...

It reads like it was written by a HS freshman who was told his paper had to be 1500 words longer to be accepted, so he just copied and pasted the same thing about 4 times.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

First off...... *Wiki is wrote by people like me and you. *

I'm not putting a percentage on it, but most of what is on wiki is almost accurate.

If anyone wishes, they can get on Wiki on "preppers" and type or edit it to say "Preppers are loved by everyone" and people will believe it.

I can get on any WIKI page and "edit" what I want. It might get reported, but it could stay out there for days/months/years without being noticed.

Just keep that in mind when reading "wiki".

In fact, if someone has some editing skills and about 10 minutes of time, please post the forums link (prepperforums.net) on Wiki under Survivalism under "external links" as "Prepper Forum" and link to this website.. Technically, it will fit and work since this is a forum for survivalism.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

As you command, so has it been done.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivalism#External_links


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I have never understood why the government hates people who wish to look after themselves rather that relying on uncle sam to come and save them during hard times. None of the things in the wiki list are terrifying. Some might worry when a person has tons of guns and ammo but last time I looked at the second ammendment it was still ok to have them. For now... in most parts of the country...


If you don't need the government, then they can't control you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our current Government does not want people to take care of themselves, that is the governments job. DHS and Obama hate competition . You bet we are on their list.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The term used to be "survivalist", now its 'prepper'-- either way if you don't need the govt, you are a threat--- to their control and that cannot be allowed.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

One more point I'll add here is that if you aren't on a government watch list, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Slippy said:


> First, I believe the word "prepper" has a somewhat negative connotation to many people so I try not to use the term. I prefer to use terms like "self sufficient", "self reliant" or simply "self prepared". The stupid tv show can be blamed on the negative I think.
> 
> Other than seeing references on various sites to the DHS having identified certain people as terrorists or dangerous, I cannot source off the top of my head the actual government document. But I believe without any doubt that this current administration has stated clearly that those individuals are potential dangers, so Yes.
> 
> Didn't someone recently post a thread using a link to the DHS documents citing this? I can't remember.


I haven't really thought about it before, but I think I'll start calling myself 'old school' cuz gardening, pantry, shooting,firewood, diy, etc seems like a get back to what matters sort of thing. I guess there is no need to taint it with the word 'prepper'


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

You know when I was in the Boy Scouts the motto was "Be Prepared". I took it to heart then and I am still following it now some 50 odd years later. Of course back then only the USSR considered the Boy Scouts as a para military organization. I feel sure some of the left wing libtards feel that way now.


----------

